# Comments on this doe?



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

We are expanding our Nigerian Herd and would like to know the pros and cons of our new doe. Thanks.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Very pretty! I like her.. a lot!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She's a very nice doe!

Pros:
-Deep jaw
-Wide forehead
-Good length of jaw bone
-Muzzle is straight, not dished or roman
-Open, flared nostrils, but not too open
-Ears are well set
-Neck is a nice length
-Neck is clean and feminine
-Top of withers blends very nicely into neck
-Brisket blends nicely into neck
-Good brisket
-Tight, smooth shoulder
-Fore legs are square on the body
-Fore legs are straight
-Fore pasterns look good
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good depth in middle barrel
-Good depth in rear barrel
-Good body capacity
-Good body length
-Smooth, level topline
-Clean, flat boned
-Open
-Good dairy character
-Smooth, well blended body
-Ribs facing back
-Fairly level rump
-Length from hips to pins is good
-Nice incurve to thigh
-Good strong back legs
-There are a lot more pros for this girl, I just can't see them, but I know they're there!

Cons:
-Course throat latch
-Rump is a tad short
-Could use a tad more chest floor
-Uhhh 

Really nice doe, if you ask me!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> She's a very nice doe!
> 
> Pros:
> -Deep jaw
> ...


I guess I have good taste then because I know nothing about dairy goat critiquing I was told that she also has a Grand on her.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You beat me to it CPK!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Always appreciate Kikos opinions! I was hoping they would answer!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ditto on what CPK said, I would like to add:

I would like to see stronger fore pasterns, and a smoother blending from her neck into the brisket.... Which she could use more of.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She could also be a bit leaner in the neck with more brisket.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh, and I would like to see sharper withers. Also, CPK- you said in the pros that her rump is a good length, while in the cons, she is short from hips to pins. That's also her rump  I would said her rump is short. I'd like to see her when she is not so pinched down, the handler is reeeally pinching her to make her look uphill and level. Her rump would appear pretty steep if she was in her natural stance. And if I was getting nit picky on her, I would like to move her ears just a tad forward and upwards.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Her neck is lean enough for it's length, though I would like to see it a bit longer, and at that might it might not seem lean.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not a good enough photo or set up to give a very accurate critique, in my opinion. Larger photos would be great and photos where the doe is in a more natural stance. Do you have anymore photos? She looks very forced in this photo with the handler pinching the topline.

From what I can see, she looks like a nice doe.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

KW Farms said:


> Not a good enough photo or set up to give a very accurate critique, in my opinion. Larger photos would be great and photos where the doe is in a more natural stance. She looks very forced in this photo with the handler pinching the topline.
> 
> From what I can see, she looks like a nice doe.


Unfortunately this is the only other picture she had of her...







I will get better pictures when we pick her up Saturday.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She's not pinched in this photo and her rump looks fairly level.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

almost looks like she has a little dip in the rump.
One of my does has that.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

bbpygmy said:


> Unfortunately this is the only other picture she had of her...
> View attachment 82933
> 
> I will get better pictures when we pick her up Saturday.


Well that's a bit better! :thumb:

Looks like she has a pretty level topline that blends smoothly into sharp withers. Rump looks fairly level, but does have a dip and I would bet she could be more flat, however, would need a rear view to be sure. Rear legs look nice and clean; could be maybe a tad more angular. Unfortunately, can't see the front end, but from what I can see she's a good looking doe.

What's her pedigree like?


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Sire:













Dam:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Still learning Nigie bloodlines, but I love her sire! Nice dam too! she could be a bit stronger in the feet IMO.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

margaret said:


> You beat me to it CPK!


 Nobody's been wanting to critique of late...so I've been, lol! 

If you want more goats to critique, go over to "Critique my mini alps"  Lots of goats there!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh, and I would like to see sharper withers. Also, CPK- you said in the pros that her rump is a good length, while in the cons, she is short from hips to pins. That's also her rump  I would said her rump is short. I'd like to see her when she is not so pinched down, the handler is reeeally pinching her to make her look uphill and level. Her rump would appear pretty steep if she was in her natural stance. And if I was getting nit picky on her, I would like to move her ears just a tad forward and upwards.


Ummm, I'm afraid you got that backwards  In pros I said: "Length from hips to pins is good" and in cons: "Rump is a tad short" 

What I mean is, the length from her hip bones to her pin bones is better then the length from her hips to her tail; because her tail makes it look like her rump is short.  But if you go from hips to pins it's a decent length 

I was hoping you'd come up behind me  cause I knew I didn't get some things  I thought she was pinched a lot, but wasn't sure since I don't show!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty solid pedigree there! Nice! :thumb:


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Any comments on this buck?? Again, I know nothing about dairy goat structure so I am wondering how his confirmation is.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is an updated picture of the doe "Chloe" we picked her up Saturday.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's cute! Congrats!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Where are you getting this doe from she is beautiful!? I have a doe out of similar lines and she is maturing really nicely


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

It's not the best pictures but here is her udder.


----------

